# baby brine shrimp hatchry



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

does any one kow how to rig up a baby brine shrimp hatchry. i have the tuibe of eggs but nothing to put them in. please help me i need to feed my rbp fry.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

they're not free swimming yet right?

I've never hatched my own it seem like an extra hassel, though nike uses it and his fry grow very fast.

try the frozen *baby* brine shrimp, they are very small, like tiny litle balls in the water your fry will dig it.


----------



## blueinfinity (Jul 6, 2003)

brine shrimp cultures are ahassle. the only culture u should kep is worms of some sort. fish love tem and they love a long time. and asy to care for


----------



## PIRANHNUT (May 28, 2003)

Actually no.You can either feed them micro worms or Live baby Brine shrimp.Most of the fish I've bred have to have something live and moving when they first free swim.Brine Shrimp rally isn't that much of a hassle once you do it a few times.All you really need is some aquarium salt,a large jar and some airline with a good air pump.The light is not needed at all really.Place your water in about 2 thirds full and add about 2-3 tablespoons of salt depending on the size of your jar.The add your air pump with airstone and crank it up to reall churn the water.Add your Brine Shrimp eggs and wait for 24-36 hours and BOOM ya got baby brine.If they are already free swimming you might want to get some frozen baby brine to tide them over if they will even eat it.If they are not fed within the first 6 hours after free swimming they will start to die on you.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice post Ryan.


----------



## |Lurker| (May 10, 2003)

Baby brine shrimp is a good choice them can be hatched in large jars on in hatcheries bought for that effect . I have already raised baby angelfish only using baby brine shrimp , but I´ve already read something saing that for piranhas they are not enough nutritive, so you should also feed them microworms or another real small live food , remember they are highly canibalistic!!!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I always rise my artemia...i 'll try to make a draw of a simple hatcery and i 'll post it in a few minutes...









Artemia is good


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

As you can see this is a small tank which is divited in two sections but with a wide opening in the bottom of the divider.
Hope that this can help you


----------



## PIRANHNUT (May 28, 2003)

Nice image Husky Jim!! A bit more work than has to be done but very effective none the less.The funny thing about Brine Shrimp is that in order to get a good hatch there can be NO dead spots in the tank or hatching cone.If you have dead spots they will die and kill most if not all of your hatch.That is why a hatching cone,2 liter bottle or glass jar works so well.I've hatched brine in a tank and it works but I've seen much better hatches from the store bought hatching cones or from a cone made from a 2 liter bottle.


----------

